

Anyone willing to checkout a startup I just launched? - hackerp

Hi guys,<p>A friend and I are super excited to start the launch of our startup tonight. The website is called Ramblez, and its a place where guys and girls can anonymously ask each other questions.
If anyone would be willing to check it out &#x2F; give criticisms &#x2F; post a few things I would be insanely grateful.<p>Here&#x27;s the URL: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ramblez.com<p>Thanks yall!
======
KajMagnus
I'm thinking many comments from girls might actually be from men. What if you
made it possible for people to verify their gender via Facebook login, and
displayed a 'verified gender' icon next to their comments? Possibly even
required this for someone to be allowed to post a comment.

How are you going to make money? Ads, if I may guess?

 _Edit_ Being a software dev, I noticed you're not using HTTPS, that makes the
site feel a bit less anonymous to me. (I suppose most people won't notice
though.)

------
S4M
I like it, but you should add some tags with the questions, because "Is a head
expected on the first date?" next to "What is the tech stack of this website?"
feels a bit weird - I may have the wording of the questions wrong, but you get
the idea.

~~~
anmonteiro90
Haha, agreed; categories/tags would actually add the possibility of content
selection. I even suppose the lack of those will shift people away from the
site; I closed the page as soon as I saw those NSFW questions.

Good luck!

------
devonbarrett
The ability to link to questions and share them via social media would help.

Overall, the UI is clean an intuitive - nice job!

------
preillyme
Seriously, "What does it feel like to have a meat log in your pants 24/7?".
Wow.

~~~
minimaxir
It should be noted that most of these comments are likely preseeded by the
creators.

Ew.

------
MalcolmDiggs
I could definitely see that getting addicting. Good show!

